# Timothy Hay vs Orchard grass hay



## erikamc (Jan 28, 2019)

I have always assumed Orchard grass hay was better than timothy hay for feeding. My usual orchard grass supplier had a bad growing year and I've been having a heck of time finding any. I finally found a place but he called it "Western Orchard Grass" hay. Never heard that before, but I've heard of western timothy. Started to make me wonder what he was going to be selling me so I tried to look it up. In trying to find it I see that timothy is actually lower in protein than orchard grass? I though it was the other way around? Is orchard grass hay better than timothy?


----------



## Blue eyes (Jan 29, 2019)

Protein amount can depend on when a grass is harvested. But amount of protein alone doesn't make one grass "better" than another. That depends on what an individual rabbit needs (considering what else is being fed). Also, there are other factors than protein like carb and fiber ratings. 

This is from the House Rabbit Society. The full article has more good info on selecting hay and comparing various cuts too:
https://rabbit.org/hay-in-your-bunnys-diet/

*Timothy grass*, a perennial bunchgrass, is a cool-season forage grass. It is slow growing and has a low yield in the field. It has been our experience that 1st and 2nd cutting timothy grass hay works well for animals with a delicate digestive system, skin problems, issues with diarrhea and weight problems. Timothy can, however, go as high as 18% protein just before bloom (we’ve never had one test this high) and can fall as low as 4-6% protein in the late bloom state.

*Orchard grass* (also known as “cocksfoot” in Europe, New Zealand , and Australia ) is native to Europe, North Africa , and parts of Asia but has been grown in North America for more than 200 years. It is a cool season grass that grows in clumps or tufts and has a fibrous root system. It starts growth early in spring, develops rapidly, and flowers during late May or early June, depending upon length of days and the temperature. Orchard grass is more heat and drought tolerant than timothy grass. Orchard grass grows rapidly at cool temperatures, is very productive in early spring and recovers quickly af ter cutting. Orchard grass, in our experience, usually runs a bit higher on the protein scale than timothy. Researchers say it can run as high as 18.4% in early vegetative state, down to 8.4% in late bloom, but typically we find it runs approximately 12-14%.


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 30, 2019)

As long as your rabbit(s) will eat it, any type of horse-quality (as opposed to cow-quality) grass hay is suitable for rabbits, though with "cereal" type hays like oat, wheat, rye, etc. the vast majority of seed heads should be removed before offering it (to avoid a variety of health problems that excess carbs can cause). Timothy and orchard can differ quite a bit, but they can differ from themselves as well! If you ever compare 1st and 3rd cut timothy, you'll see what I mean. I don't know that "western" really means anything other than perhaps what region it's grown in?

Honestly, what really matters in my experience is the cut (1st, 2nd or 3rd). Here's a great explanation of hay cuts.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 30, 2019)

We use Orchard as I am allergic to Timothy.


----------



## erikamc (Feb 2, 2019)

I went with the "western orchard grass" as I figured even if it turned out to be timothy, it's still usable. It is indeed Orchard grass hay, grown in Idaho, so maybe that's what they mean?The guys at the store were kinda jerky to me though so I'm not sure I'll go back to them. I prefer to use the orchard grass because, like you Nancy, I'm allergic to the timothy (I should say, more allergic). I have about two months to find a different source, but at least I know I can get it from this place, and while it's an hours drive for me, it's literally around the corner from my boyfriends work so he can grab some on his lunch break.


----------

